# Driving schools?



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This looks like a lot of fun and reasonably priced. I think they have it every year.
There is another one in Montana I saw a while ago, I will see if i can find it for you.

http://www.candrive.me/


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I found it! I do not know anything about either of these organizations except that they are members of the American Driving Society, and I have seen them around on different I-net sites and forums.

Fraser School of Driving Horses Deer Lodge Montana

Good luck!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks. I was looking at that one. I talked with my mom about it and I think they are going to plan one of their vacations there this year. Dad is pretty excited about it.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is so very cool. Hope they go & have a great time!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

BoldComic said:


> Thanks. I was looking at that one. I talked with my mom about it and I think they are going to plan one of their vacations there this year. Dad is pretty excited about it.


Which one? Montana of Washington?
I don't know how old you are but the one in Washington is free for drivers under 25. Don't know about any restrictions though.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Ops , It's not Washington, but somewhere in that corner.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

The one in Montana. I'm 30 but I always laugh when I post about something for either of my parents because I think it makes me sound like a kid. They both liked the one in Montana because it's only about 7 hours from where they live and there is lots of horse camping around. They will take their riding horses with them and ride the trails when they aren't in driving school. 

I have 2 minis that I'm taking to a trainer this summer to learn to drive. She is teaching me as well so we'll be a driving family by the end of the year. Something we've wanted to do for a long time!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like so much fun!!!

I can't wait to hear more about the driving school and your mini's driving.

My Mom drove and showed with me for several years, it was fun. She doesn't drive anymore, (can't get in and out the vehicle) but still loves going with me to watch and hang out.


----------

